# 1509 guide sizes



## OVmadman (Oct 14, 2009)

What size and type of guides would you guys use when building a 1509 for a casting reel. I would like to no what sizes from bottom to top and what type work better. I currently have batson aluminum oxide guides that im thinking about using. PLEASE help a rookie. Thanks


----------



## Introfiant (Aug 8, 2013)

I would use fuji alconite, sizes 25-20-16-16-12-12-12-(12tip)


----------

